# Shaunvito87 long term build on a budget



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

shaunvito87 said:


> hey everyone these are my plans as soon as im back to work im on disability for an off road race crash in a truck but i have a 2012 1.8lt 6 speed ill post pix tomorrow of thats done its 1:01 am so im off to bed
> 
> i want to put an exhaust on my 1.8 i want it a deep sound not like a honda with a fart canon on it looking for something like the x force exhaust style but i want to here a 1.8 with an exhaust if anyone can tell me how there car sound and is there any improvement in power
> 
> ...


Exhaust you can check YouTube but i suggest fins a member with an exhaust and see what they did (muffler delete, muffler and resonator delete, or custom/kit) and how it sounds in person. Last thing you want is cut then have the shop go back stock. 

Springs be careful what year they are from. The struts were redesigned between the years. 

Any pics if the tint and dip?

HID kit going in the stock headlight housing w/o modifications to the housing(no Toyota/Lexus BMW Acura projector retrofit)?




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like a solid plan so far, i'll be eagerly awaiting pics/future mods.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

As for exhaust, I would say go Magnaflow or Borla. I straight piped mine for a bit, and it sounded great but it had a little rasp in the higher RPMs. For an intake, I would look at the Injen CAI, since with a n/a engine, SRI's only hurt you.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Get trifecta tuned.
Get Injen CAI
Exhaust i say Magnaflow, lots of videos there, it's not ricey

Hmm and wheels well, up to you COUGHROTIFORMSCOUGH


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Tune it before you do anything, you wont be disappointed..


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Exhaust you can check YouTube but i suggest fins a member with an exhaust and see what they did (muffler delete, muffler and resonator delete, or custom/kit) and how it sounds in person. Last thing you want is cut then have the shop go back stock.
> 
> Springs be careful what year they are from. The struts were redesigned between the years.
> 
> ...


just going with some 8000k hid the good ones not ebay

and what do i need to look for if i do coils or just lowering springs

cheapies for me pix are up


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Get trifecta tuned.
> Get Injen CAI
> Exhaust i say Magnaflow, lots of videos there, it's not ricey
> 
> Hmm and wheels well, up to you COUGHROTIFORMSCOUGH


and what dose that tune do for me?

intake iv always ran k&n on my cars but whats the diff between then and injen intake?

and sorry i dont get the COUGH ROTI FORMS COUGH?


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> As for exhaust, I would say go Magnaflow or Borla. I straight piped mine for a bit, and it sounded great but it had a little rasp in the higher RPMs. For an intake, I would look at the Injen CAI, since with a n/a engine, SRI's only hurt you.


they make them exhaust kits iv seen them on line but for the price i can have a guy make me a 2.5 header back using them mufflers and the rasp is it like honda vtech sound in the higher rpms? and dose k&n make a cai?

also im worried about my 10 year 100 mile warranty if i do any of these will this hurt that do you guys know?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

shaunvito87 said:


> just going with some 8000k hid the good ones not ebay cheapies for me pix are up


Reason I asked is the housing is not HID friendly out the box. You need to retrofit projectors or get the actual aftermarket headlights. As is housings plus 8000k hue you may become a target to local LEO's if they are in an area they ticket for any and everything. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App



shaunvito87 said:


> they make them exhaust kits iv seen them on line but for the price i can have a guy make me a 2.5 header back using them mufflers and the rasp is it like honda vtech sound in the higher rpms? and dose k&n make a cai?
> 
> also im worried about my 10 year 100 mile warranty if i do any of these will this hurt that do you guys know?


Most cars come with 2 mufflers, one on the mid pipe after the cat and one at the axle back. Removing the mid muffler causes drone in most car applications and replacing it with a resonator of some kind beside a Cherry Bomb usually helps kill rasp and drone. Lots of people here deleted the one after the axle and had a pipe welded up with a legit tip. I may go this route myself since I have exhaust dbl Nazis here.


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Reason I asked is the housing is not HID friendly out the box. You need to retrofit projectors or get the actual aftermarket headlights. As is housings plus 8000k hue you may become a target to local LEO's if they are in an area they ticket for any and everything.


i never knew or herd of this on the lights is there a thread on how they retofit them? and cops and highway patrol is no problem i have a few cop friends that always sing off window tint and other stuff for me


Sent from AutoGuide.com App





Merc6 said:


> Most cars come with 2 mufflers, one on the mid pipe after the cat and one at the axle back. Removing the mid muffler causes drone in most car applications and replacing it with a resonator of some kind beside a Cherry Bomb usually helps kill rasp and drone. Lots of people here deleted the one after the axle and had a pipe welded up with a legit tip. I may go this route myself since I have exhaust dbl Nazis here.


i really like the look of the x force exhaust the hole thing looks sexy lol but some on here say its ricey and cali chp and cop im not worried about im moving to az and they say load pips save lives lol


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Man your plastidip job on the bowties looks good lol i might have to offer you some $ to do mine i tried and it turned out pretty bad


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Heftyhank said:


> Man your plastidip job on the bowties looks good lol i might have to offer you some $ to do mine i tried and it turned out pretty bad


Let me know man ill bust it out and do your car I think in the pic on the front bowtie it ran just a lil though but still came out good


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

whats up guys been back to work so i decided to plasti dip some more on my car the chrome on the trunk and along the windows here is some before and after


----------

